# Togo steel label image



## refcast (Aug 20, 2021)

Here's an image of togo steel labels I found on a guitar maker blog kiyond.com
He also has extensive jnat reviews, pictures, videos, and a history of jnats. Also cutting videos of kanna with rare steel or blacksmiths. Tamahagane, swedish steel, togo, blades made in the 1800s, etc. Also he tries requenching a bad blade, which was cool. Also extensive aoto reviews. . . didn't know there were that many different aoto, and non Kyoto ones too

Website that explains how much productivity increased when switching from Japanese to Western steel in the 1890s, early 1900s: 東郷ハガネと羽山円真


----------

